# Are there still oil jobs in Canada?



## dakus77 (May 15, 2009)

Hi all, I am currently working as a Reservoir Engineer in London and thinking of moving to Canada in July (already have a permanent resident visa). I have been searching for jobs online, I check the job boards everyday, but opportunities for Reservoir Engineers seem to have dried up. I'm wondering if this is a bad time to move, considering the economic climate. Is it wise to leave my job at this time? I have 8+ years experience in conventional oil and gas and a master's degree in Petroleum Engineering from Imperial college London. Do you think I can get a job in Canada within a month of landing?


----------



## duncanfreer1 (Feb 24, 2009)

Hi there

you could try this website they are worldwide and have thousands of jobs in the oil industry.

Hope that helps - good luck!

oilandgasjobsearch. com

Duncan


----------

